# flicka for photos



## angel1237b

hello...i don't know what flicka is...can i download pictures of my garden from my computer?


----------



## Bev

Hi angel I haven't tried it yet but flicka is easy to use give it a try, when i try to download pics Ill let you know if it worked.


----------

